# Buddy's Bass Fuzz Project - A Blended Dirt Box



## BuddytheReow (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey All,

I recently dipped my toe into the wonderful world of BASS and so far I'm loving it. Since we are all DIY'ers here to some degree or another I thought I would document my journey to build a fuzz pedal specifically for Bass. I started this on a breadboard with a BLEND control between a Bazz Fuss and raw input signal. Although it worked I wanted the raw signal to be louder since the fuzz overpowered everything before I got past 9 o'clock on the blend knob.

Oh! I should also mention I don't have a bass amp yet. Just using my regular 2x12 cab and keeping the volume relatively low. I know I need an amp and maybe I'll pull the trigger on that soon: nothing fancy or big. I am a bedroom player after all 

The next step was to make the raw signal louder. Being the novice circuit designer that I am I decided to whip up an LPB-1 to boost the raw signal with 1uf in/out caps. Although the booster acted as it should I was having BLEND problems. I upped the blend pot all the way to 1m and was still getting bleedthough when the knob was at both extremes. That's when I opened up a troubleshooting forum here and got pointed in the right direction.





						A Bleeding Blend Control on Bass
					

Hey Guys,  Since I got my bass last week I wanted to put together a simple little circuit for it, and I'm currently in the breadboard phase. At first I wanted to do a Bazz Fuss with large in/out caps with a simple volume control. Then I realized it would sound better to allow some of the raw...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Here were the requirements I wanted for this build:
-Make the input signal louder
-Add a fuzz circuit in parallel
-Have a BLEND knob to mix between the two. No signal bleed should happen at either extreme
-Unity volume for the two parallel circuits
-Little to no noise/oscillation

So, @phi1 suggested a JMK Panner circuit to act as my blender. It's nothing more than an input and output buffer with a PAN/BLEND control in an effects loop. This was a great idea to start out with.





@Feral Feline made some good suggestions and gave me the ah-ha! moment: I need to design a BASS circuit, not a guitar circuit. The LPB-1 should be thrown out and he suggested the Mole/Hog's Foot circuit as the boost portion since it's specifically designed for bass. I'll put this one on the back burner for now if I need to come back to it.

For now, I've got a good idea what I want and will share the next step in my journey...


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 8, 2022)

Moving along, I decided to whip up a schematic real quick before I even started breadboarding. The troubleshooting thread has a few people mentioning that a Bazz Fuss doesn't work very well and I want to hear it first before tweaking it. I've starred a few components that I'll tweak to get the sound that I want. For now, I'll use a 1uf input cap, up the 100k resistor in the feedback loop to act as my booster, and play around with the diode in the fuzz block to see what I like. It turns out i DO have 15k resistors in my inventory.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 8, 2022)

some googling led to some opinions that the lpb-1 works just fine on bass, basically full range (though not totally transparent). From what I understand the hogs foot cuts a bunch of treble, even noticeable on bass maybe. May or may not be what you’re after.

If you haven’t yet, play around with the BF circuit without buffer so you can get a feel for what the difference is.


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

Looking good! Did you use 1uF between stages for a particular reason?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 8, 2022)

Took some time to breadboard this afternoon. Below are my thoughts. I'll consider this the Mk. I.




The input cap was upped to 1uf. Using one of my neat toys (thanks @fig ) I was able to quickly find a value to use in the feedback loop (that's the green board on the bottom.) I wound up on about 300k. I also put in a 470p cap in the feedback loop to help with any hiss.

Rather than explaining the layout I'll explain the trace. The red trace is my input signal that gets boosted via the feedback loop. The blue trace breaks off after the boost to go into the bazz fuss. Both of them meet back in the middle via the BLEND knob and the combined green trace goes to the output buffer and then to output.




Some thoughts on this:

-Perhaps I need a tone control? I've only had my bass for less than a week and I can get some decent tones out of it with the active EQ so I'm not sure if this is really needed yet.
-I think I have unity volume/gain between the two circuits. I had to dump some signal to ground with a trimmer out of the fuzz block before going into the blend section.
-I think a gain control may be needed here in the fuzz section to dial it back a touch.
-The circuit in general is a little noisy. This could be from the breadboard itself or the circuit. Right now I have some hiss coming through. I hear it at the boost section and it's just amplified via the fuzz section. Maybe up that feedback cap needs to be tweaked or add some DC filtering from the power. Right now I've only got 100uf in the power rails.
-I still need to try the fuzz before the boost section to see if there's any difference sonically for me. Again, I'm told it doesn't work very well but right now i'm ok with it as is.
-I think a master volume knob should be added too.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 8, 2022)

fig said:


> Looking good! Did you use 1uF between stages for a particular reason?


I just want to keep the low frequencies in the circuit so I threw those in there. I probably should change some of them to electrolytics? We will see when I get some time later to tweak it.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Your bass has active EQ? That would mean you got a buffer (essentially) in the bass already.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 9, 2022)

Digging around the interwebs has made me go deep down this rabbit hole really quickly. There are so many options for dirt, even for bass! A modded rat, a green russian, the Darkglass series, a bazz fuss, the possibilities astound me!

I want to explore other possibilities of what I can do to make a blended dirt pedal for bass. This video was extremely helpful in pointing me in the right direction. The green russian sounded really tasty on bass, but right now I've got my muffin factory and double muff that I play around with so that may be a future build. I did like the idea of separate wet/dry controls, but I think a simple blend knob is calling me.

I need to tell myself that there is no "perfect" effect for this project and to just pick something and stick with it as long as I'm relatively happy with it.  Otherwise, I'll be in the breadboarding stage forever and never turn on a soldering iron.


----------



## fig (Mar 9, 2022)

If you haven't chosen one, this board just hit the store.








						Snuffy Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to ZVex Woolly Mammoth Fuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Mar 9, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Digging around the interwebs has made me go deep down this rabbit hole really quickly. There are so many options for dirt, even for bass! A modded rat, a green russian, the Darkglass series, a bazz fuss, the possibilities astound me!
> 
> I want to explore other possibilities of what I can do to make a blended dirt pedal for bass. This video was extremely helpful in pointing me in the right direction. The green russian sounded really tasty on bass, but right now I've got my muffin factory and double muff that I play around with so that may be a future build. I did like the idea of separate wet/dry controls, but I think a simple blend knob is calling me.
> 
> I need to tell myself that there is no "perfect" effect for this project and to just pick something and stick with it as long as I'm relatively happy with it.  Otherwise, I'll be in the breadboarding stage forever and never turn on a soldering iron.


Speak to *jeffwhitfield, *he says the Mastotron (Aloysius) is way better than the Mammoth (Snuffy) for Bass!
Both are available here at PedalPCB


----------



## phi1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Keep in mind any of these fuzz face based designs (mammoth, mastotron) are made to interact with your guitar/bass passive pickups, just like the Bazz fuss. OPs bass has active circuitry already. Not that cool sounds can’t be had, just be aware if you go one of these routes


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 9, 2022)

I quite liked the Fuzzolo on bass as well, demoed one in store ages ago.

Need to build one, might even be one for the wishlist.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 9, 2022)

Only took a few minutes to fool around this morning. If I put the fuzz input before the input opamp I get bleeding in the BLEND knob. There is no difference sonically to my ears for the fuzz portion.

Oh, I also switched out the diode in the fuzz from a 1n270 to a yellow LED and it's more OD sounding which I like. I'm thinking Bazz Fuss will the way to go here with a diode selector switch and possible gain control.

I may have to scrap the opamp boost section or try it with a different chip. There is some hiss that comes through which I want to keep to a minimum. I've got a tl072 now and will try it with a 4558.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 9, 2022)

I thought we covered, in your situation it will make no difference fuzz before or after the buffer, once we clarified that your bass has active electronics. The fuzz circuit  cannot interact with your bass passive pickups because functionally, it’s like there’s a buffer inside your bass. Once again, if you like the sound, go for it. But that’s why it didn’t sound different before or after the buffer.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 9, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Speak to *jeffwhitfield, *he says the Mastotron (Aloysius) is way better than the Mammoth (Snuffy) for Bass!
> Both are available here at PedalPCB


You see, I'm the other way on that. I gave my authentic mastotron away. Wooly clone has been on my board for over a decade. 

I've been thinking about putting a wooly in a buffnblend with a bassweet (bassifrass) on the other side. Two of the most overwhelming bass fuzzes I've ever used.

Speaking on your mole/lbp1 thing, I thought a Mole WAS a modded lbp1.  I haven't tried it but I've read you can dial back some cap values and get a sort of happy medium between the two.  I love the mole as a utility, I slam fuzzes with it a lot, but it isn't my favorite sound on it's own. Pretty drastic wet blanket. 

I also liked the sound/extra volume of my ocelot into a mole so I just made another and wired it in permanently. The volume pot on my ocelot is actually the mole.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 9, 2022)

Had a few minutes this afternoon to tweak it a bit. First, I added a Baxandall tone stack after the blend and it really makes a difference, so I think I'll keep this one. I don't want a Muff stack since it will make is sound like a muff.

The hiss was a bit trickier to tackle. The fuzz amplifies whatever signal gets thrown at it, so it must be in the first opamp stage. I can do one of two things: a cap to ground before the opamp or put a cap in the feedback loop. I chose the later to start with. The higher the capacitance, the more treble gets cut and I think I'll live with a 560p in there. Anything over 1n starts taking too much treble out of the bass signal. The hiss is still there, but it's not as bad as having no cap in there.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 10, 2022)

The Mole has a couple extra caps to it and larger in/out caps compared to the LPB-1,  other than that they are the same topology…


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 10, 2022)

Forum software is glitching on me again, couldn’t post the following in the message above…

I used 2u2 caps (largest box-films I have) instead of the stock 3u3 in my Mole, which is feeding the Buzz Box that I also subbed 2u2 to replace the stock 10uF caps there.

I liked the sound but there was little sustain and inconsistant, so last night I put in the stock 10u Tants in the Buzz Box and left 2u2 in the rest of the overall circuit — it smoothed out the sound, not better or worse, just different — and finally the sustain was there (and a lot more noise). Experiments will continue… I’ll try some parallel 2u2 box-film for 4u4 and 6u6 in the Buzzbox and see if that gives enough sustain with a little less noise. 

There’s plenty of bass whatever values used thus far.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkGlass clone: $89.00 + free shipping








						Demonfx Microtube D7K "Bass" Preamp Great Price Nice Fast U.S.Ship No wait !  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Demonfx Microtube D7K "Bass" Preamp Great Price Nice Fast U.S.Ship No wait ! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 11, 2022)

My wife finally asked me what I'm working on with the breadboard and I told her for my new bass. "Are you for real right now? Didn't you just get your bass like a week ago? Shouldn't you just learn how to play it first before doing all your electronics crap on it?" My immediate response was "if you can play guitar then you can play bass" with the rationale that they both have strings and frets with one just being an octave down from the other.

Bass players please hold your cringe...

I listened to her and decided to just play for a few hours over the past few days. Learn some new grooves, some riffs, and focus on the fundamentals. I also plugged in my bass to all my pedals to find out what works and what doesn't work. My muffin factory works pretty good on bass after flipping a couple of switches so I may hold off on a green russian for a while. Some of the fuzzes work ok, but need just a bit more bottom end to it. My stock Rat doesn't cut it, nor my other overdrives since most of the bottom end is chopped off.

I've also realized that my amp is cranked too low and my pedals are cranked too high. This combination has tricked me into thinking I needed a boost pedal for this project to "match" the volume unity

I'm mentioning this because I think I need to take a step back from this project and maybe split it up into 2: a highly tweakable Bazz Fuss in a single box and a separate effects loop pedal to help put in some bottom end with BLEND controls. I think I'll be better off doing it this way.

Can anyone recommend a good effects loop DIY circuit out there? I've found one or two on tagboard that look promising.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 11, 2022)

A steak and a hamburger are both technically beef, but their preparation and consumption are typically different, so it is with bass and guitar. Thus sayeth the word of diynot.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 12, 2022)

As mentioned before, the phuzz dawg bass blender would be good.

Also check out Charlie “Moosapotamus” Barth’s blender, based on the Brassmaster











Craig Anderton’s looper-blender is good, GPCB calls it the Paralooper; there are vero layouts for it if you snoop the usual places.


GGG has the Parallelizer


JMK’s panner etc is/are good


THCustoms has something o this ilk as does Schalltechnik.

VFE’s 3- channel might be overkill as would EHX’s simillar tri- channel splitter-looper.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 12, 2022)

I have built a few iterations of the Bazz Fuss and I can honestly say it never really cut it for my bass fuzz needs. I typically used 1uf in/out caps and really you need like a 10uf to maintain bass. I typically went the Darlington pair (2x2n3904) route for the transistor. I also built the noise box using the aforementioned darlington into a single 3904 (probably not the best choice in standard gain stacking wisdom, but meh). It was really good at picking up radio stations. I tried a feedback loop with a pot to adjust to taste and it just sounded like crap. All that to say, the Bazz fuss is fun to tweak and play around with, but there are better options out there. My personal preference is the SUP Rhinosuar which is a Colorsound Bass Fuzz clone (yeah it’s a muff variant, but it kills) and the Obsidius. I built a PPCB Lamb Chop and didn’t hate it. If you want a looper, I always recommend Jubal81s Schooner circuit, I have had good luck with it. NucleonFX makes a variation that you can tweak the amount of clean signal boost.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 16, 2022)

Took another stab at the breadboard today. I'll consider this the mkII, but I'm going in a different direction than above. The blend portion will be separate from this.

This is a Hog's Foot booster (100n filter cap to ground removed) into a Bazz Fuss with variable gain into an active baxandall. I have a dpdt used to toggle whether just the booster or the fuzz goes to the tone control.

The Hog's Foot does its job, but it cuts out a lot of treble. If I want to try slap bass, I don't get that twang at all. I KINDA get it when I dial back the bass on my bass and max out the treble on the baxandall and bass itself, but I think that's a bit too much to do.

I either need to add more treble or cut more bottom end. Since the booster boosts everything thrown at it I'll start but cutting some bottom end.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> As mentioned before, the phuzz dawg bass blender would be good.
> 
> Also check out Charlie “Moosapotamus” Barth’s blender, based on the Brassmaster
> 
> ...


So, I tried the Brass Blender stripboard layout and was rather pleased with the result. I had some troubleshooting to do but was user error. I didn’t cut one of the tracks fully and hooked up one of the pot lugs to the incorrect hole. The wiring is kind of a mess and WAAAY too long, but I will trim it down when I decide to box this up. For those of you interested I hooked this up to my breadboard with the bazz fuss circuit to test the looper and works great.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 25, 2022)

Drilled out an enclosure this morning and dry fit the offboard components. One of the switches is misaligned which kind of bothers me, but considering this was all freehand (measured and hand drilled) I think I’ll just live with it. I’m just building this for me.

Next will be to shorten all the wiring.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

That looks great! What are you using to insulate the board from the enclosure?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 25, 2022)

fig said:


> That looks great! What are you using to insulate the board from the enclosure?


That depends. A lot of times with stripboard all the offwiring allows the board to float above the enclosure and I wouldn’t need anything. The alternative is a few layers of electrical tape


----------



## mdc (Mar 25, 2022)

I like to use a couple of blobs of blue tack to hold the board down - it's secure but also easy to remove.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 26, 2022)

Sugru, a mouldable glue-putty. 







Comes in more colours than what's shown above, and black, white, grey, too.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 28, 2022)

Still working on offboard wiring, but progress has definitely been made. Weekend projects took up all my free time this weekend. I still need to figure out where to put the LED


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 31, 2022)

The Moosapotamus Brass Blender. The wiring was a pain, but it works. What made it messy was the grounding and power to the led and circuit. Accidentally wired the tone control backwards but was a simple fix. I still need to put knobs on and paint it, but the hardware side is basically complete. First time putting in a yellow led and I kind of like it. Oh, and I didn’t even need to trim the BJTs!!!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Apr 2, 2022)

Knobs and labeling added. Still undecided about the enclosure art


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 23, 2022)

Been a while since I’ve worked on this, but had a collaboration with my wife about the enclosure art. I may paint over it and start over, but this is a pretty cool vibe for starters


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 23, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Been a while since I’ve worked on this, but had a collaboration with my wife about the enclosure art. I may paint over it and start over, but this is a pretty cool vibe for starters


I like it for whatever that's worth


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 23, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I like it for whatever that's worth


I like it too, but there are a couple of drips that happened that I may just paint over and re-splatter. It's just acrylic paint


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 23, 2022)

Bruh that's a lot of loose pots in that bin


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 23, 2022)

Yea, those are all my B-taper pots (both solder and PCB lugs). You never know when the moment will strike to whip out a breadboard or stripboard build. I know I have too many (who really needs 8-10 1M pots? lol)


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 28, 2022)

Finally finished the enclosure. 3 coats of clear coat. Since this is more a utility box than a straight up effect this is either gonna be used all the time or not at all time will tell on this one. Either way this was a fun build.

BuddyTheReow


----------

